# Mit JavaMail API Faxe versenden?



## Tatanka (14. Mai 2004)

hi volk...  :wink: 

ich hab' ein zufriedenes progrämmchen gebastelt, um mails abzuholen und zu versenden aber... wie kann man mit dem JavaMail Interface auch faxe versenden. 

ich wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar, wenn mir einige von euch vielleicht ein paar tipps geben können.

danke..


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube dazu brauchst Du die JavaPhone-API, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Die JavaMail-API ist ausschließlich zur Programmierung von Anwendungen rund um den Dienst E-Mail gedacht.


----------



## Tatanka (15. Mai 2004)

danke...

irgendwo hab' ich gelesen, daß JavaMail API das auch unterstützt aber wir alle wissen, wie JavaDoc gut ist. da wird viel geschrieben und viel erklärt und am ende hast du 1000 fehler, die du ohne eigenes wissen nicht lösen kanst.

hat schon mal hier jemand faxe versendet?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Mai 2004)

@Tantanka:

Kannst Du bitte normale Schrift statt Fettschrift verwenden? Die wirkt nämlich etwas aufdringlich.


----------



## Tatanka (15. Mai 2004)

gut, bin einverstanden sorry; aber dann solltest du keinen fettschrift anbieten...  :bahnhof:


----------



## Grizzly (16. Mai 2004)

Faxe über die JavaMail API? ???:L Das wäre mir neu. Aber Lotus Notes bspw. bietet an, dass Mails an bestimmte Empfänger (müssen vorher im Adreßbuch entsprechend angelegt werden) in ein Fax umgewandelt und dem Empfänger zugestellt werden. Als wenn Du Notes als eMail-Server einsetzt... Aber vielleicht unterstützen das auch noch andere Mail-Server  .


----------

